# Reformed Church In Canada



## puritan lad (Nov 29, 2009)

I have an aquaintance who is looking for a good Reformed church near Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## Oecolampadius (Nov 29, 2009)

Bethel United Reformed Church (URC)


----------



## bisonrancher (Nov 29, 2009)

I was going to metion Bethel but it has already been listed. If your friend is on the east side of the city he may want to try the Candian Reformed Church.

There is also a PCA church in Calgary, but I do not know much about it.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Nov 29, 2009)

Bethel URC
Woodgreen Presbyterian (PCA)
Calvary Grace (Reformed Baptist)
Free Presbyterian Church
Free Reformed Church
CanRC

I have first-hand experience with both the PCA and URC churches. They're both good churches. I have also heard good things about the Reformed Baptist church.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 29, 2009)

Depends on your friend's background. FRC preaching is incredibly solid, but some feel it is overly strict in practice. We visited one before settling on the URC and were very impressed.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 30, 2009)

Please do NOT forget about the Canadian Reformed presence there! Also I have many friends there and its a great place: 

Minister: H. Kalkman Canadian Reformed Church of Calgary
Clerk: G. Boes
Mailing Address: 18 Hart Estates Boulevard NE, Calgary, AB T1X 0L3
Worshipping at 18 Hart Estates Boulevard, (go 3.2km east of Calgary city limits on Highway 1, turn south at MountainView Camp Ground)
Times: 10:00 a.m. and 3:00 p.m. 
-----------
rest of alberta churches: </title> <meta name="description" content= "Directory of the Canadian and American Reformed Churches"> <meta name="keywords" content=""> <title>Directory of the Canadian Reformed Churches


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 30, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> Please do NOT forget about the Canadian Reformed presence there! Also I have many friends there and its a great place:


----------



## puritan lad (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks. I'll pass the word.


----------

